# New to Me, Hoyt Montega - some ?s



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

You should be able to get out to 30", maybe 30.5" with those wheels. The accu-wheels don't have a real soft wall. You hit the wall and that's it.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the accu-wheels, good to know that it will feel a bit familiar to the Spirals in that there will be a definite back wall.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

30 1/2 with my montega with #2 wheels . my 3500 limbs are 30-40 pounds . going to pick it up from paint shop this morning as previous owner described paint condition ''somewhat inaccurately'' when i bought it .


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Arrived from UPS in good order. Here are some pic.s. Seem to get more attention on this forum than the Hoyt Manufacturer forum, so if some one could explain how I can change the drawlength it would be greatly appreciated.



















The Wheel itself has A2T inscribed on it which I gather means Accuwheel Base Cam 2 Top, the bottom has A2B
From the current hex screw position I gather it is in its shortest drawlength, and by the spec. sticker that would be 26.5
Counting up by 1/2 inch per hole it reaches its max drawlength of 30. Eight holes starting at 26.5 counting up ends at 30.
Are the 1/2" DL the row of holes closest to the axle? thereby the whole inche DLs are in the row furthest, is this correct?
Now the, "I have never done this before, but it seems pretty straight forward question," Can I adjust the DL without a bow press by unscrewing the allen bolt, rotating the module (black part) in the "+" direction and then re-installing the bolt again? Repeating of course on the bottom aswell. Is that right? I don't want to screw anything up.

Next the DW, which is adjusted via limb bolts. with limbs rated 40-50lbs. I assume the max is reached when the limb bolts are fully turned down. How many turns counterclockwise or outwards can I safely turn the limb bolt screws to lower the DL. The Hoyt tune chart says the limb bolts are 2.5" long, but how many turns does it take from fully screwed in can I safely turn them out.
I would like to get the DL as close to the 40 as possible and I don't have access to a Bow scale. What I am looking for from others experience is how many actual turns out is safe? Ie is it 4 whole turns or what?
Any help is truly appreciated.
Last, I inadvertently picked up used a Bodoodle Bullet, as opposed to the venerable Timberdoodle, yet I have read in some threads/posts that the Bullit can also be used as a finger shooting rest.
If all else, I might just invest in a simple NAP centerest, but my arrows are fletched with vanes and I'm not sure if it should be a concern.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Boy is this bow awesome. Congrats on a great find.
Now to answer your questions.
You do not need a bow press to adjust the draw length. The inner adjustment holes are you whole inch sizes from 27"-30", the outer holes are your half inch sizes 26.5"-29.5".
The draw weight is when the limb bolts are all the way tight is max poundage. Do not reef on the limb bolts to make it tight. Only when the limb bolt stops turning is when it is tight. When adjusting them out they will decrease the poundage by 2#-3# per full turn of the allan wrench. So 2 full turns will be about 5#. So 4 turns will get you about 10# or 40# level.
If you want the bow to max out at 50# exactly, then you will need to have a bow poundage scale and a bow press. If the poundage is above 50# or so, you can twist the string tighter to lower the poundage to get to your max weight.(this is getting to the advance level of tuning) When a string stretches it will increase poundage. So you twist the string to make it shorter to decrease poundage.
I would have no problem rotating the limb bolts no more than 6 full turns out. This should give you an adjustment from 35#-50# approximately. You will have to play around with the poundage to find the sweet spot of where the bow likes to shoot to give you the least amount of vibration with your arrows you decide to use.
With Accuwheels you really have to pay attention to wheel roll over. They wheels have to rotate evenly. You can do this by feel while you are shooting. You want the draw to be a single bump at the end of your draw. It is like taking a step off a ladder. You want 1 thump and not 2 little 2 thumps.
I usually start with the tiller at zero adjustment between top and bottom.

Remember these are my own opinions.

I am going to stop here for now. There is a lot of information I have given you.
I work on the old school bows with duel cams. I try not to mess with the cam and half wheels. I leave that to the guys that do that all the time for a living.

Keep us informed on your outcome.
Myya


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Did the draw length adjustment and everything was pretty uneventful, only result was in fact the DL lengthening as it should have. I settled on the 29.5" which feels just about how when I shoot a recurve.
Haven't done the DW adjustment, I'll probably settle on 4 1/2 turns out from fully down, and see where that takes it. I have a digital wieght scale and see where it is from there. I'd like to get ~40. 35 seems pretty low and on the verge of the bow rattleing loose, I'll stick to the lowest spec.ed DW 40.
The previous owner said he replaced the string/cables ~6months ago so hopefully the strings have gone through the most stretch it will go through.
The previous owner said he hopes he doesn't regret selling the Montega because he just ordered a Tribute.
As nice as it looks in the pic.s it has it's little bits of wear and tear, scratches from a previous rest install and the previous owner used a flipper style rest a Cavilier(sp) and the flipper kept hitting the riser so now there is about a 1/8-1/4 ding on the inside/rest side of the riser wear the flipper wire kept striking it.
No big deal.
to be cont.
Thanks Myya


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

aaronpv2 said:


> Did the draw length adjustment and everything was pretty uneventful, only result was in fact the DL lengthening as it should have. I settled on the 29.5" which feels just about how when I shoot a recurve.
> Haven't done the DW adjustment, I'll probably settle on 4 1/2 turns out from fully down, and see where that takes it. I have a digital wieght scale and see where it is from there. I'd like to get ~40. 35 seems pretty low and on the verge of the bow rattleing loose, I'll stick to the lowest spec.ed DW 40.
> The previous owner said he replaced the string/cables ~6months ago so hopefully the strings have gone through the most stretch it will go through.
> The previous owner said he hopes he doesn't regret selling the Montega because he just ordered a Tribute.
> ...



What kind of speed are you getting out of that bow at 50 pounds? I am looking at a 40-50 pounder with cam and a half cams and wondering what I will get at max poundage with 29.5 inch draw length and a 500 grain arrow.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't have access to a chrono. As such I also don't know the weight of my arrows. If I were to go just by manufacturer spec. I think I'm still just under 400 grn. So it's my perspective only. My comparison is my 02'Protec with LX Pro limbs(XT4000) vs. 08' Montega w/xt 3500limbs, both have accuwheels and are set up a same DL and close DW. I shoot spots. so speed is not a big factor for me. I also shoot a PSE Moneymaker for 3D that just blows either of the other Bows away and I have that set at ~54 - 55lb.s.


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

aaronpv2 said:


> I don't have access to a chrono. As such I also don't know the weight of my arrows. If I were to go just by manufacturer spec. I think I'm still just under 400 grn. So it's my perspective only. My comparison is my 02'Protec with LX Pro limbs(XT4000) vs. 08' Montega w/xt 3500limbs, both have accuwheels and are set up a same DL and close DW. I shoot spots. so speed is not a big factor for me. I also shoot a PSE Moneymaker for 3D that just blows either of the other Bows away and I have that set at ~54 - 55lb.s.


Mine just came in yesterday. I haven't shot it through a chrono yet but hope to next week. How does your Montega feel vs' the Protec?


----------

